# Puppy's name is 'nova' problem?



## Nova7 (Jun 1, 2013)

Hi my partner and I recently just got a puppy Labrador and have decided to call her 'nova' she's beautiful and already knows her name. I'm concerned though that her name has the word 'no' in it and might start confusing her. I was wondering if this would be an issue. I understand its all about the tone of your voice but just wanted opinions. Any ideas on another word maybe instead of no? 

Thanks


----------



## lil_fuzzy (Aug 16, 2010)

You shouldn't even need to use the word "no", you should be removing everything that she could chew and take her out whenever you think she needs to go. If she does something wrong, it's your fault for not supervising 

But she doesn't know what "no" means anyway, so you could pick any sound you want to mean the same thing. I'm not sure what "no" is actually supposed to mean though. It's much easier to teach her what you want her to do than to teach her what not to do.


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

"No" is a really hard concept for most dogs to grasp anyway because it could be "stop sniffing that" or "stop chewing that" or "stop jumping." And, to many dogs, it's meaningless except for tone. Dogs don't know English so it's better to just teach them commands that will stop the problem (like calling your dog away or "leave it" and "sit" for greeting). 

I say "no" to my dogs, but it means about the same to them as it does when I say "thank you," or "you're so handsome," or "you're being annoying." I just say it because it's natural for me to talk to them, not because I expect any response. How do I train "no"?

So, no, I don't think it will be an issue.


----------



## Nova7 (Jun 1, 2013)

blenderpie said:


> "No" is a really hard concept for most dogs to grasp anyway because it could be "stop sniffing that" or "stop chewing that" or "stop jumping." And, to many dogs, it's meaningless except for tone. Dogs don't know English so it's better to just teach them commands that will stop the problem (like calling your dog away or "leave it" and "sit" for greeting).
> 
> I say "no" to my dogs, but it means about the same to them as it does when I say "thank you," or "you're so handsome," or "you're being annoying." I just say it because it's natural for me to talk to them, not because I expect any response. How do I train "no"?
> 
> So, no, I don't think it will be an issue.


I see what your saying, so instead of using the word no for example her jumping up while greeting I should be saying sit? Is there no real reason for a word for them doing something wrong? Biting to hard etc? Like what would you do? Thanks for the help


----------



## blenderpie (Oct 5, 2012)

Yes, that's they theory of it. But when my puppy was still learning sit and we needed to practice it more, I would not have asked her to "sit" when she was jumping. That's setting us both up for frustration. For jumping up, the easiest thing it to completely ignore her. No eye contact, no touching, no speaking. The SECOND all four feet are on the floor, it's "OH! what a good puppy!" and lots of pets. She'll pick up pretty quick that she ONLY gets attention when all four feet are on the floor. 

As for biting, you'll be dealing with that for MONTHS. There's a sticky called "The Bite Stops Here" in the basic questions section that will make it more bearable.

The most successful and least frustrating way to live with a dog is to set them up for success. And, most of it is really simple. Like my puppies LOVE to tear up card board and paper. Anything they find on the floor (because the cats will knock stuff off of tables and counters) they WILL shred. It's hard to clean up and it's annoying. You know who I get mad at? MYSELF. I was the one who left something they weren't supposed to have where they could reach it. It was careless of ME. Now, as the dogs get older, they will probably loose interest in it gradually, but them not being able to build an association that papers are toys from the start would have been better. For them to be successful, I have to be careful with what they have access to. Baby gates are my friend.

And, more importantly, don't hold your dog responsible for things you have not taught them. My female puppy LOOOOOOVES food. Like is pretty convinced we are starving her loves it, looks around the house for it loves it. So, part of her search is jumping up on the counters (which is SUPER annoying). When she first started doing it, I could have said (or shouted) "OFF!" at her til I turned purple. But it had no meaning to her. So, at that time, I prevented access and just led her away when we had to walk by them to go outside. Now, I have taught her off. We practice it a lot since we use it a lot. Now, I can give her the command and she gets off. We're working toward a default "leave it" for the counters, too, but that takes a LOT of time and practice.

Check out Kikopup on youtube she's amazing and I can't imagine raising two puppies only three months apart without her.


----------



## Nova7 (Jun 1, 2013)

blenderpie said:


> Yes, that's they theory of it. But when my puppy was still learning sit and we needed to practice it more, I would not have asked her to "sit" when she was jumping. That's setting us both up for frustration. For jumping up, the easiest thing it to completely ignore her. No eye contact, no touching, no speaking. The SECOND all four feet are on the floor, it's "OH! what a good puppy!" and lots of pets. She'll pick up pretty quick that she ONLY gets attention when all four feet are on the floor.
> 
> As for biting, you'll be dealing with that for MONTHS. There's a sticky called "The Bite Stops Here" in the basic questions section that will make it more bearable.
> 
> ...


Thanks for the great response mate. Will deffinetly check out kikopup, and will give the ignoring a go. Makes a lot more sense when I think about it. In regards to you teaching your dog off, how did you begin training for that? Set her up to jump up?


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Eh, unless you're calling your dog 'No' for short then I dont' see there being an issue.Lol
Nova is a wonderful name.


----------



## perlita (Jan 6, 2012)

Here in Costa Rica the word "no" is replaced by "tssh!" Sort of like Caesar Milan does. I never tell my dog "no", I tell her "tssh!" and it works really well! I also use it with all the street dogs when they try to come near Perlita. Normally a firm "tssh!" and they go away.


----------



## Gogoclips (Apr 27, 2013)

I say no-no in place of drop it. It was more of an instinct thing for me, and he responded to it, so it stuck. If you are not using the word no as a negative word I don't think it matters. Most of the time the dog will respond according to your time or emotion than the word anyway. We call our dog Gogo sometimes but he never confuses that with no-no. When we say no-no, he drops the toy and moves along. When we say Gogo he looks up at us.


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

I have a sound I make that ALL my pets know means someone is doing something wrong ( It gets everyones attention ... Nothing like 4 rats and a cat looking at you like ... Who me? ) So you really shouldnt need to use the word no as long as you find something that works for you.


----------



## hanksimon (Mar 18, 2009)

The method that you considered: Sit! to replace jumping up, is also an important method to work on, because there are many times when you won't catch him on time, or when you can't ignore him and have to get him to behave in a different way.

So, if you watch him, you will learn when he's planning to jump, and you can say "Nova, Sit!" to anticipate the unwanted behavior, replacing it with a better behavior. Of course, you have to teach him to sit on cue first 

When you understand that method, you can do the same thing when he starts humping. When you learn to recognize that "amorous" look in his eyes just before he's about to hump, then again, you can say "Nova, Sit!"


----------



## Elliriyanna (Nov 11, 2011)

hanksimon said:


> The method that you considered: Sit! to replace jumping up, is also an important method to work on, because there are many times when you won't catch him on time, or when you can't ignore him and have to get him to behave in a different way.
> 
> So, if you watch him, you will learn when he's planning to jump, and you can say "Nova, Sit!" to anticipate the unwanted behavior, replacing it with a better behavior. Of course, you have to teach him to sit on cue first
> 
> When you understand that method, you can do the same thing when he starts humping. When you learn to recognize that "amorous" look in his eyes just before he's about to hump, then again, you can say "Nova, Sit!"


Luckily this is a girl so humping should not be a big issue.


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

Elliriyanna said:


> Luckily this is a girl so humping should not be a big issue.


I had to laugh, but not at you. 
I had to laugh at all the female dogs I have seen hump in the last few days. Girls can hump in excitement.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

No, I don't think it'll be a problem. And I disagree with you guys, I use the word "no" all the time with my dog and he understands what not to do. He's smart so he remembers. Have fun with your Lab.


----------



## HollowHeaven (Feb 5, 2012)

Elliriyanna said:


> Luckily this is a girl so humping should not be a big issue.


BAAAHAAA
I'm sorry but no. My female, will hump anyone, anything, anywhere, at any time.

My favorite instance was when my mother's boyfriend sat down and she got near him. I warned him she was about to go to town on him. "Bahhh that's a female dog." He said.
Not 10 seconds after, she was working hard on his arm and back.

She humps people, my males, inanimate objects. Sometimes she's clearly having fun with it, so to speak. Other times its to start play, other times it's from excitement.

Female dogs absolutely do hump, just about as much as males do.


----------



## BrittanyG (May 27, 2009)

Nova7 said:


> I see what your saying, so instead of using the word no for example her jumping up while greeting I should be saying sit? Is there no real reason for a word for them doing something wrong? Biting to hard etc? Like what would you do? Thanks for the help


I personally use a sharp "Ahh". That doesn't quite convey the sound.. it's not like "ahhhh, relaxing", it's like a sheep baa.


----------



## CptJack (Jun 3, 2012)

Flaming said:


> I had to laugh, but not at you.
> I had to laugh at all the female dogs I have seen hump in the last few days. Girls can hump in excitement.


Oh, man, seriously. The boys? No issue.

Kylie spent a while around 6 months and after being spayed humping EVERYTHING out of sheer OMG EXCITEMENT.


----------



## DaisyDC (Feb 24, 2013)

BrittanyG said:


> I personally use a sharp "Ahh". That doesn't quite convey the sound.. it's not like "ahhhh, relaxing", it's like a sheep baa.


Yep, I make something similar to an "AAAHHHHHTTTT!" for both the dog and horse as a "stop it!" noise. Seems to be pretty effective for both, though it may be the "do not &%^* with me" tone I use for it, as much as the noise. Tone is important


----------



## Flaming (Feb 2, 2013)

DaisyDC said:


> Yep, I make something similar to an "AAAHHHHHTTTT!" for both the dog and horse as a "stop it!" noise. Seems to be pretty effective for both, though it may be the "do not &%^* with me" tone I use for it, as much as the noise. Tone is important


I've heard that noise use on kids, animal and even immature adults. It works, I use it with Manna, Lilac and Kai as well.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I tell Sydney "No" sometimes when she's doing something she isn't supposed to. Works just fine for us.  I also love the name, "Nova"!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I use a sharp "hey!" to get my dogs' attention when they're doing something I don't like, and then I immediately tell them what I want them to do instead.


----------



## Nova7 (Jun 1, 2013)

Wow guys thanks for all the info. I have been using a 'ahhhhhh' if need be because I didn't want to take the chance of her associating 'NO!' With her name sometimes. I have been watching a lot of the kikopup YouTube videos as suggested at the start. There awesome for anyone else who hasn't seem them. Have noticed real improvements from redirecting her to what I want her to do instead and/or ignoring her when she does something bad 




SydTheSpaniel said:


> I tell Sydney "No" sometimes when she's doing something she isn't supposed to. Works just fine for us.  I also love the name, "Nova"!


Thanks! We love it too!


----------



## Gumiho (Mar 16, 2013)

There is nothing wrong with using negative cues like No, aah, tsk, ect. And its not a hard concept for dogs to grasp. I've always used negative cues to guide behavior to what I want and I've never met a dog that didn't very quickly realize it meant "Stop what you're doing." And then praising for their stopping the behavior and moving on. 

Its like a child, if you only teach what you want them to do, but never teach them what they can't do... There is going to be a gap in their training and you're not there to supervise 24/7 through out a dog's life. So if I'm on a walk and the puppy sees something they want to chase... cue > Redirect > Praise. If they mouth: cue> Redirect > Praise. If they start to get into something: cue > Leave it > Praise. Pick something up on a walk they shouldn't: cue > Drop it > praise. 

With my current puppy his negative cues are : Ahah! Ach! and Andweh! Each has a different tone and context.


Most dogs also have no problem distinguishing between similar words and commands. Nova is a cute name, if you're concerned about confusion just use a different word / cue. But if you're crisp and clear on your commands and tones you use, there should be no confusion for her to distinquish between NO (firm, low, crisp tone) and Nova (sweet, playful tone).


----------

